# Doe killed her 1st litter



## Roll farms (Apr 4, 2011)

We had a Califonian doe have babies on Friday morning.  Nobody had touched her nest, bothered her, etc. so I don't think she did it b/c she was spooked.  
When I looked in, there were 4 kits, 1 torn in half.  The other 3 were just left to get cold.

We rebred her immediately and will give her another chance...But just one.  If she kills them / neglects them again...Then it's the stew pot for her!

She's getting MP 16%, was given 18% the last week before she had her babies.  A little grass hay every other day, has a plenty big enough cage, etc.

Suggestions / thoughts / advice, please?


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know I am new to goats. But I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## xotatiannaxo (Apr 4, 2011)

oh wow, thats so sad.  could it have been stuck? and she... riped it up pulling it out? thas the oly thing i can think of.  its so sad to lose them!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 5, 2011)

When I first saw this post Roll I thought, omg!  I've never heard of that!  But duh, you just got rabbits.  The "doe" part threw me.   I've never bred rabbits but I do know that's pretty common with them.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most 1st litters don't survive I'm told bc some 1st time moms just don't know what to do.  My NZW 1st litter died from the same thing and one of the kits was mangled pretty bad. Her 2nd litter did amazing.  Don't give up


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 5, 2011)

...........


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like you are having as much luck as we have had lately with our rabbits, My 10 year old son, started his own little rabbit herd and so far we have had a litter of 3 abandoned and left to die and a doe with a false pregnancy,  I consulted my father n'law, the rabbit expert, been raising rabbit for his entire life, and he didn't seem too concerned,or surprised.  Both does have kindled in the past and raised live healthy kits. 


Good luck with your rabbits.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Apr 5, 2011)

Losses like that can happen in first litters, or so I have been told. I am currently waiting on my first litters to be born. Evidently, the doe will eat any dead ones to clean up the cage, so to speak. Totally normal, don't let this freak you out. I bet she does much better the second time around.

Shannon


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 11, 2011)

I have just been hearing the same as others...Keep us updated...


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 13, 2011)

Litter no. 2, due tomorrow....This is a NZ doe...her 1st time.  She's pulling fur.

We rebred Bad Mama and she's due in 2 wks.

We raised bunnies years ago, more as pets than anything.  Never seemed to have any problems having baby buns then...Now that I'm TRYING to...it's 'hard'.  

Ain't that always the way......


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2011)

OUr new zealand doe had her 3rd litter and not much luck. she had 4 kits and one living at 3 days of age. Hmmmmm.   I think a crappie mom. She had them all over the box, no fur, and then pulled the fur the next day.  2nd litter all died(it was 9 degrees) and 1st litter had one survive.   I am thinking rabbit stew sounds good. 

Our other rabbit came to us as a pet and she is 4 years old, we bred her for the first time at 3 years of age, way over weight and she had 3 kits and 2 survived, she is around 15 lbs. ONe of her does went on to my father n laws and she consistantly is producing 8 kits a litter. Father N law loves the doe. I am thinking she is mixed with a flemish giant, but not sure. 


I am crossing my fingers for a big healthy litter for you. 

I am in the market for new rabbits.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 14, 2011)

Come on down here and get some....He keeps taking in more and I'm running out of cage room.  
He has 5 due w/ in 5 days in 2 weeks.  ACK.
2 of those 5 are FG x French lop....should be nice big babies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 14, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Come on down here and get some....He keeps taking in more and I'm running out of cage room.
> He has 5 due w/ in 5 days in 2 weeks.  ACK.
> 2 of those 5 are FG x French lop....should be nice big babies.


I put an order in for Silver fox, There is a 3 month waiting list just to get a baby. 

I got a really nice cage set-up off of craigslist for 100 bucks and came with 8 rabbits, we kept three of them and butchered the rest. Looks like I kept the wrong one, that is where the new zealand came from.  Couldn't buy the supplies to build the hutch for $100. It has 4 areas, each one 2x2 wire in front and 2x2 box in back. 

but I would love the FG and french lop cross, please let me know how they do and what you think of the meat quality of them.


----------



## Okie Amazon (Apr 14, 2011)

We just had our first bunbuns day before yesterday. 8 babies (FG) so far all doing well. Pearl is a first-time mama, but seems to be doing all the right stuff so far. (Except for making her own nest in the FRONT of her hutch instead of using the nest we made her in the back!)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 14, 2011)

Okie Amazon said:
			
		

> We just had our first bunbuns day before yesterday. 8 babies (FG) so far all doing well. Pearl is a first-time mama, but seems to be doing all the right stuff so far. (Except for making her own nest in the FRONT of her hutch instead of using the nest we made her in the back!)


Now that is just showing off.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 14, 2011)

We have live babies....
Not gonna get too excited until I see if she's going to help keep them that way.  I will post pics if they're still here in a day or so.

My Dh wants Silver Foxes badly...there are some around here for sale.  I'm pondering getting a pair for him for Fathers Day.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 14, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We have live babies....
> Not gonna get too excited until I see if she's going to help keep them that way.  I will post pics if they're still here in a day or so.
> 
> My Dh wants Silver Foxes badly...there are some around here for sale.  I'm pondering getting a pair for him for Fathers Day.


I did a lot of research on silver fox, and it just seems to fit our needs, meat rabbit, fur rabbit, gentle personality for all the children, can sell a few to help off-set feed costs. Originally I was thinking checkered giants, but when I came across silver fox and realized they may very well be from checkered giants and have a better bone to meat ratio and better personality, that sealed the deal for me. 

There seemed to be the most in Inidana and Ohio, come further east and there is nothing but white meat rabbits and pet breeds.   There is a lot of flemish giants around here. So many, I bet they are having a hard time selling them.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 15, 2011)

They are still alive....I'm assuming that means she must be taking care of them.  All 8 were warm and wiggly this morning.

I am NOT going to get my hopes up just yet...I'm not, I'm not, I'm not.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 15, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> They are still alive....I'm assuming that means she must be taking care of them.  All 8 were warm and wiggly this morning.
> 
> I am NOT going to get my hopes up just yet...I'm not, I'm not, I'm not.


My father n'law said they will live 12 to 18 hours, if they aren't being taken care of. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 15, 2011)

It's been 30 hrs since I found them.  They were all born / cleaned off by the time I got there yesterday morning.

Still not getting my hopes up.  Nope.  Not me.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 15, 2011)

Roll, sorry bout the first litter, congrats on the 2nd! They should be fine if they've gotten this far.  Do you know the history on the first mom, hopefully she wasn't available (culled) because she ate her kits, once they do that it's impossible to stop the habit. I do give first timers a second chance.  It is possible that the one chewed on kit was born dead. Most often they leave the dead ones and you have to retrieve them. I have 3 rabbits due tomorrow and the following day. Sounds like you are as busy as me!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sounds good so far.   Isn't it nice to not have to wait five months for new babies?  

Good Luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 15, 2011)

He went a little nutty and bred 5 does in 3 days.  We'll be knee deep in buns in 2 more weeks.

I was told the Cali doe had had one single kit in the past...I just ASSumed she raised it but...I didn't ask.  

She's due again in 2 wks.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 18, 2011)

We still have 8 live babies.

4 look like mom, who I'm told is a Broken Black NZ doe.  The other 4 are solid black.

I'll post pics once they're cute and fluffy.  Still look like little ratlings for now.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on the litter! Had a NZ doe give birth   today (she has a challenging temperament and I paid too much for her). She made a nice nest, gave birth to 8 babies and didn't pull enough hair to cover them so I went out and found cold, dead and semiconsous(sp?) kits. Stuffed 4 living ones in my bra and brought them into the house to warm them. 3 warmed up, gave them sugar water  and I put them into another NZ mom's nest also born today. I am worried now, didn't count the other kits, at least 8 in the nest I think! The mother heard them cry and immediately went in to nurse so MAYBE  they  got lucky. Heading out to check and hopefully she didn't hurt hers because I stuck in extras. Culling the mom. rabbit stew!


----------

